# Saturday Watch



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I thought Mach working nights would have meant this was started a long time ago :tongue2:

I'm wearing the same as last night


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Today this,tonight? poss the GP.

Martin


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Morning all, I have now switched over to this


----------



## bristolboozer (Nov 21, 2006)

The one on the left for me.










Jon


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

still bonding with this before it goes on holiday.










jason.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Had this on last night at work..and still wearing it this morning...










Apologies for the library shot, but too tired to mess about taking pics...

Keith


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Seiko orange Monster to start










Paul


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I can't remember the last time I had to work on a Saturday :huh:

Fell out of bed this morning and still had the U Boat on from last night.


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)

haven't worn this for a while, so i reckon i'll give it a run out for today:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

My Omega beater for me:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ventura said:


>


Gorgeous


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

This one for the morning


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Cheers Jase. tried to get a moody pic, but not talented like you fellows. Notice lamp reflection :huh:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Started early this Saturday with an O&W










Need a nicer watch for lunch


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Same as yesterday


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

strela here for me:










have a nice weekend!


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Has to be the Sharkhunter GMT today.

Alasdair


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2008)

V-MAX today ,sorry no access to pics :cry2:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Put my digital to one side and decided to wear a 'proper' watch!


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Fresh in to me yesterday, so still on the wrist:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Helping the missus develop some film in the darkroom today, so I am on timer duty. Tissot Navigator.

And for the Yoyo fans, 3 Yomega Fireballs and a Tom Kuhn custom 'No Jive' Mandala. plus of course a wobbly and glow in the dark silly putty. It's for the good of the world, you don't wanna see me bored 










cheers

Andy


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Struggling to get this off my wrist at the moment - it is SO comfortable on the bracelet. However , incoming so expect a change for tomorrow


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Sterile sub today:










Cheers


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

This one for today


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Offshore 500 fort me today.


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

DA36 today


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

frogspawn said:


> This one for today


Wow that is lovely :yes: have you had it from new.


----------



## Impster (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's mine - a mid-size SKX013 diver looking pretty big on a small wrist!

Had it nearly a week now, and it's gained 4 seconds overall (loses during wearing, gains it back + bit more at night!)










Impster


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Toshi said:


> I thought Mach working nights would have meant this was started a long time ago :tongue2:


For the first time in yonks I`ve got the weekend off :thumbup:

Anyway so far I`m wearing this....

*Omega Seamaster Calypso 1, cal.1337 circa early 1980s.*










Mind you I noticed some rust on the strap from the buckle, on further investigation I also found it was getting a `bit` manky :yucky:

I whipped it off & gave it a good scrub with an old tooth brush plus soapy water after sanding down the corrosion, much better now 

While it`s drying I found another ancient well worn grey two piece natoin my drawer & shoved that on the watch, a nice crisp new one would look somewhat out of place on the old girl 

BTW I noticed the time needed adjusting which for those who aren`t familiar with these old Omegas isn`t as easy as modern (normal) quartz watches. 

The crown only adjusts the hour hand which is great for changing time zones or between BST & GMT, it also adjusts the date. To change the minute hand you have to press in a small pusher at `2`, unlike the hour hand the minute only moves forward so if it is ahead of time you`ve got to keep the pusher held in (with a pen) while the second hand whizzes round the dial until you get to the right time, the minute hand takes roughly two minutes to do a full circuit


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

This one for me as we have been flat hunting.

Holiday picture as well


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Accutron VX200, hot off the sales forum courtesy of PaulBoy :thumbsup:

Great watch & probably the best bracelet I've seen










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

foztex said:


> Helping the missus develop some film in the darkroom today, so I am on timer duty. Tissot Navigator.
> 
> And for the Yoyo fans, 3 Yomega Fireballs and a Tom Kuhn custom 'No Jive' Mandala. plus of course a wobbly and glow in the dark silly putty. It's for the good of the world, you don't wanna see me bored
> 
> ...


Great watch and cool collection!!!



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Mach working nights would have meant this was started a long time ago :tongue2:
> ...


Ahh yes the 133x movt is a great isnt it... it should keep better time than that tho Mac... maybe time for a clean up by a professional?

For me its been the SHOM... spent a lovely arvo sitting in NCONs garden drinking his beer and eating his food...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Pulsar today


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

This huge chunk of 70's excess.

I'm going to replace the mineral crystal and refinish the case and bracelet soon.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Toshi said:


> I thought Mach working nights would have meant this was started a long time ago :tongue2:
> 
> I'm wearing the same as last night


I'm wearing your watch's poor relation.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

PhilM said:


> frogspawn said:
> 
> 
> > This one for today
> ...


Picked it up from the bay a couple of years ago - Has had a clean and the hands relumed by STS, apart from that its a 70s watch..........


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

JonW said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > For the first time in yonks I`ve got the weekend off :thumbup:
> ...


It might be fiddly to adjust but I love it :heart:

I intend to send it to STS sometime (the second hand is missaligned by about twenty seconds anyway) but when I do it`ll only be for a service, I don`t want the cosmetics changing at all, I think it has charactor 



> For me its been the SHOM... spent a lovely arvo sitting in NCONs garden drinking his beer and eating his food...


OK, that`s a _little_ better then the PP :wink2: :lol:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Livius de Balzac said:


> Started early this Saturday with an O&W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely photos...and watches. :thumbsup:

Most of us go out of our way to avoid reflections in watch crystals but your photos seem _so much better_ with the reflections. Love them!


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Changed to my Mudman Abyss (as I've called it):


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

frogspawn said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > frogspawn said:
> ...


It does look great... Enjoy.. I know I would having that :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

JLC, Master Compressor Diving Chronograph


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

For me, this one today










My first Omega, indeed my first watch on the path to watch collection. Bought in Feb this year

Ujjwal


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It might be fiddly to adjust but I love it :heart:
> 
> I intend to send it to STS sometime (the second hand is missaligned by about twenty seconds anyway) but when I do it`ll only be for a service, I don`t want the cosmetics changing at all, I think it has charactor


Do you meen it was reassembled incorrectly? :blink: Not just a matter of stopping the second hand until it coincides with a time clock? Those movements are fiddly but they are all Omega and packed full of jewelled goodness. 

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Why not some quartz?










Later,

William


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Finally put something on the wrist today, gone with the GMT


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

mutley said:


> Accutron VX200, hot off the sales forum courtesy of PaulBoy :thumbsup:
> 
> Great watch & probably the best bracelet I've seen
> 
> ...


That looks great Andrew. Paul keeps his stuff in great nick, and you just pipped me to that one. Glad you're enjoying it.

Nautilus on a Toshi for me today.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Started off with this:










But moved on to a new arrival which I have yet to photograph - maybe tomorrow....

:rltb:

-- Tim


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

I have been wearing this on and off recently on a Jubilee, but changed it last night back to leather for a discrete bit of class in a very posh oriental resturaunt, funny thing as soon I changed it back to the croc strap I decided its gonna stay that way for quite a while....










Just love the look of this DJ on leather :wub:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I wore some manual wind goodness whilst I took my Nan out shopping this morning.










You've taken an excellent picture of that Rolex, David. Looks great on that leather strap.

One day i'm going to learn how to use a camera properly.


----------



## Twincam (Mar 27, 2008)

Running_man said:


> Put my digital to one side and decided to wear a 'proper' watch!


Snap. But its Julian's, iam evaluating it for a trade, must say iam very keen on it.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Fulminata said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Accutron VX200, hot off the sales forum courtesy of PaulBoy :thumbsup:
> ...


Thanks Adrian, :sweatdrop: nearly didn't get it, saw it on the sales forum & then my computer crashed twice  couldn't believe my luck when I finally got back online :yahoo:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Now this as out on the beers with the boys tonight so need a tough watch!

Damasko DA36










Mark


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > It might be fiddly to adjust but I love it :heart:
> ...


When the minute hand is on `12` the second hand is on 20 to, so some wath repairer in the distant past didn`t put it back on correctly


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Finally put something on the wrist today, gone with the GMT


Nice

I should never have sold mine.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Bit of a late post but still wearing the Vixa...Thought i would see what it looked like

on a 22mm oyster style bracelet


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

The Bulova today at work.

Now im home its the RLT 20, have had it a couple of days now but have been waiting for the all black nato to arrive


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> When the minute hand is on `12` the second hand is on 20 to, so some wath repairer in the distant past didn`t put it back on correctly


That is truely frustrating.







You would think that by the time somebody had pulled that movement out, they would know that the second hand does not stop independent of the minute hand. Oh well, it's still a fine watch. 

Later,

William


----------



## Rinaldo1711 (Apr 11, 2007)

Thiis today:










Have a good weekend all...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Finally put something on the wrist today, gone with the GMT
> ...


can't help thinking the same thing. :sadwalk:

anyway, changed over to this for the evening


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

It's bloody cold and threatening rain so I'm sticking with my Ocean bund - titanium never feels as cold as steel


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


>


thats as cool as rich


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

switched over to this now......off down the "marcia" in a bit with the 710


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Cheapie on a lumpy for me today.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> switched over to this now......off down the "marcia" in a bit with the 710


 B) As cool as...

only one question, who's "marcia"


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mutley said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > switched over to this now......off down the "marcia" in a bit with the 710
> ...


it be a pub.........it sell beer......and nuts.....then whiskey.....and i might even have a snowball or two


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> I wore some manual wind goodness whilst I took my Nan out shopping this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers Rob....don't worry its only taken me 40years :blink: :lol:

Thats a real cute Speedy too :wub:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Its a bit Orange too eh?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stanford said:


> It's bloody cold and threatening rain so I'm sticking with my Ocean bund - titanium never feels as cold as steel


love the picture, Bob (and the watch)


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Finally got 'round to taking a few more pics of this one...

*Bulova Accutron VX-200*


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> Finally got 'round to taking a few more pics of this one...
> 
> *Bulova Accutron VX-200*


A good choice, I see you went for the optional "swimming pool" background with yours :notworthy:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

The bracelet looks superb on those :thumbsup:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

minkle said:


> The bracelet looks superb on those :thumbsup:












Any excuse to post another pic, the bracelet is stunning :tongue2: , although the voices in my head keep are telling me to stick it on a toshi.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > It's bloody cold and threatening rain so I'm sticking with my Ocean bund - titanium never feels as cold as steel
> ...


Me too :drool:


----------

